# حدد عطل جهازك تجد الحل امامك



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 يونيو 2006)

اخواني مهندسي الأجهزة الطبية .

ألأن بامكانك من خلال هذا الملتقى الرائع ان تصف عطل جهازك وسوف تجد الحلول المناسبة مهما كان

العطل . وارجوا من اخواني المهندسين ان يمدوا لي يد العوّن ومساعدتي في انجاز المهمة .

انا متخصص في الأت حفرألأسنان شكل دقيق . ولدي خبرة واسعة في مجال اجهزة الأسنان وجميع 

مستلزمات طب الأسنان . وسابقا عملت في الأجهزة التحليلات المرضية والمختبرية .

واجهزة العيون , انف أذن حنجرة ,الجلدية , النسائية . 

وطلبي من الأخوة المختصين في مجالات اخرى ان يشاركوا في أعطاء الحلول . ولأنجاح هذا البرنامج

هو مسؤلية الجميع وسوف يستمر بأذنه تعالى بجهود كل الخيرين .

وطلب اخر للذين يبحثون عن الحلول ان يذكروا .

1- اسم الجهاز .
2- اسم الشركة الصانعة .
3-تحديد العطل بشكل دقيق .
4-المحاولات التي قامة بها ولم تفلح , وذلك لسهولة الكشف السريع عن العطل .

من خلال هذا الموضوع سوف يلم كل مهندس صيانة جميع الحلول والخبرة . وتعم الفائدة للجميع ان

شاء الله ولكم التوفيق بأسمه تعالى .


البغدادي:77: :77: :77: :75: :75: :75:


----------



## محمد العصا (10 يونيو 2006)

الله يعطيك ألف عافيه بمشاركاتك المهمة


----------



## محمد العصا (10 يونيو 2006)

وتسلم بغداد واهلها وعلى فكرة انا خريج العراق جامعة بغداد/هندسةالخوارزمي /هندسة الطب الحياتي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 يونيو 2006)

الأخ محمد العصا .
هل بألامكان ان تعدد فروع هندسة الخوارزمي . والمواد التى درستموها .

فقط احب ان تكون لدي معلومات عن ذلك . لأني مهندس ميكانيك /الجامعة التكنولوجية.

البغدادي


----------



## مهموم اليمن (11 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله 
جهاز اشعة امريكى ماركة TREX جديد عند استخدامه للوهلة الاولى كان هناك low radiation فى الصورة المتكونة 
فما هو السبب؟؟؟
عبد الله حسين


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 يونيو 2006)

ألأخ مهموم اليمن .

انت تقول الجهاز جديد . ربما لم تستخدمه بشكل مناسب .

ارجع الى الكتالوك وابحث عن تعليمات التشغيل . ربما تجد ضالتك .

البغدادي


----------



## محمد العصا (13 يونيو 2006)

الاقسام الموجودة في هندسة الخوارزمي هي 
1-هندسة الطب الحياتي 
2-هندسة المعلومات
3-هندسة الميكاترونيكس
4-الهندسة الصناعيه


----------



## محمد العصا (13 يونيو 2006)

هندسة الطب الحياتي 
هندسة المعلومات 
هندسة الميكاترونيكس 
هندسة العمليات الصناعيه


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 يونيو 2006)

ألأخ محمد العصا .

اشكرك جدأ . ممكن المواد التي تدّرس في السنتين الأخيرتين . اذا امكن .

البغدادي


----------



## katanoma (24 يونيو 2006)

اهلا اهلا بمهندسي الطب الحياتي/كلية الخوارزمي، انا ايضا خريج هذه الكلية في سنة 2005 ارجو من الخريجين ارسال رسائل على الايميل الخاص لأغراض التعارف وتبادل المعلومات
انا مشتاق جدا جدا لرفاق الطريق زملاء هندسة الطب الحياتي
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## مهموم اليمن (24 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله 
الاخ /شكرى 
الجهاز جديد نعم ,,,, لكن بعد التركيب وعمل اشعة اتضح ان الصورة المتكوّنة غير واضحة وبعد الرجوع الى المانوال اتضح ان جميع التركيبات صحيحة فما هو السبب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 يونيو 2006)

الأخ مهموم المحترم .

ازد من قيمة exposure مع تغير المؤقت الزمني . اذا كانت النتيجة نفسها . راجع التوصيلات

الكهربائية حسب المواصفات الشركة المصنعة . ثم حاول مرة ثانية في حالة وجود خطأ .

واذا وصلت الطريق مسدود القي نظرة دقيقة على رأس الجهاز . هل تجد زيت او اثر له .

اذا وجدت معناه الجهاز عاطل لوجود خلل صناعي او قد تضرر اثناء النقل .

على فكرة هل لديك ضمان في الجهاز ؟ اذا كان كذلك راجع الجهة المجهّزة .

وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله .


البغدادي


----------



## مهموم اليمن (25 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لنصائحكم الغالية اخ/شكرى 
كم ااتمنّى لو تعود الى موضوع جهاز الضغط الزئبقى وترد على سؤالى هناك,,,
مع الشكر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 يوليو 2006)

ألأخ مهموم اليمن السعيد .

اجريّ الأزم وتدلل .

البغدادي


----------



## م.الدمشقي (12 يوليو 2006)

انا جاهز للاجابه عن الاسئله التي تتعلق باجهزة العيون
تحياتي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 يوليو 2006)

الأخ م.الدمشقي المحترم.

افتقدناك يارجل طولت الغيبة علينا ان شاء الله كان خيرأ . وتحياتي لك وهذا رجائنا بك وما نطمح اليه .

هناك مثل شعبي يقول( اليد الواحدة لا تصفق ) .

وموفق ان شاء الله .

اخوك البغدادي


----------



## م.الدمشقي (13 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي نوري على السؤال
نعم لقد غبت مده طويله والسبب خير ان شاء الله
ولكن المهم اني عدت لهذا المنتدى الجميل 
ولاصدقاء الشاشه الاجمل
تحياتي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 يوليو 2006)

م/ الدمشقي .

وهذا رجاءنا بك . 

تسلم وعشت .

البغدادي


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (24 يوليو 2006)

الاخ مهموم اليمن: بما ان جهاز الاشعه جديد فانصحك بما يلي:
* المفروض ان يكون الجهاز تحت الكفاله وبالتالي هذه مسؤولية الشركه المورده
* غير ذلك تاكد من ماكينة تحميض الافلام ,الافلام نفسها من حيث النوعيه والصلاحيه, كاسيت الافلام والسكريين الذي بداخله او استعمل كاسيت وافلام وماكينة تحميض فى موقع اخر غير الذي تعمل فيه الان


----------



## رحال حول العالم (1 أغسطس 2006)

Try To Desable The AEC " Automatic Exposure Controll " then Adjust The KV.mA.Sec , you may have something wrong in AEC


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (2 أغسطس 2006)

*اين انت يا مهموم اليمن*

:81: _شو صار معك بالنسبة لجهاز الاشعه, ايضا افحص ال Aec :1: _


----------



## ماريا علي (6 أكتوبر 2011)

الملابس تخرج من جهاز الاوتكليف نوع سيستك الماني بنسبة ضاهرة للعين هل نستطيع استخدامها في العمليات اولا


----------



## ماريا علي (6 أكتوبر 2011)

اي هل مسموح بهذه الرطوبة في اجهزة الاوتكليف ام لا


----------



## asso_y (9 أكتوبر 2011)

سلام عليكم عندي جهاز ايكو نوع الالوكا موديل SSDD-3500 هناك مشكلة او رسالة خطأ وهي 
error measure program (error : measurement processing is finished code 0000008h (file access) 2.3\measure \event man\eve-init .cpp(1308)
ممكن نعرف وين المشكلة وانو المشكلة الكبرى انو الكاتلوك ما موجود ؟؟؟ وانا بانتظاركم وشكرا على التعاون


----------

